# Would any of you Ladies date fat guys?



## cammy (Jan 27, 2009)

I found this thread while random Googling - 

http://forums.plentyoffish.com/380291datingPostpage2.aspx


----------



## persimmon (Jan 27, 2009)

Crap, I think I'm getting old. Kids these days, with their txtspk and lack of punctuation!

Get off my lawn!

p


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 27, 2009)

persimmon said:


> Get off my lawn!




Clint Squint


----------



## Melian (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow....did all of the site's dumbest, most ignorant members all rush to answer that question at once? I read a bit of the thread, but it was kind of like rubbernecking at a car crash.

In reality, I don't know very many women who would immediately discount a guy for being fat. Perhaps I keep strange company


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

What a bunch of morons. My guess is the majority of the members are under aged, shallow conformists. Blah. Society.


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

When I read the title of this post, I was soooo confused! I was like, she does know what board this is lol!?

Also, I'm with Persimmon. I can't understand like 80% of what's written there....


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol.. I struggled to understand most of it too. Which again makes me think they are juveniles lol


----------



## Cors (Jan 28, 2009)

Who wants to date kids that can't spell?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

Cors said:


> Who wants to date kids that can't spell?



Absolutely....:bow:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 28, 2009)

wasn't there some chick on there that said something like she wouldn't even communicate with a fat guy? Good Lord,who the fuck do these people think they are?


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 28, 2009)

i darn well hope so!!!


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jan 28, 2009)

That was comforting and mind-numbing. At least there was honesty, I put myself up on PoF so it is good to know there are some good people on the site.


----------



## escapist (Jan 29, 2009)

Melian said:


> Wow....did all of the site's dumbest, most ignorant members all rush to answer that question at once? I read a bit of the thread, but it was kind of like rubbernecking at a car crash.
> 
> In reality, I don't know very many women who would immediately discount a guy for being fat. Perhaps I keep strange company



My personal experience (and you can totally think I'm full of it) has taught me to almost completely ignore what a woman says as far as the "My Perfect, Dream Man" statements are. I pretty much don't even hear them say "I have a boyfriend, I like skinny guys, I like bla bla bla, I want bla bla bla". Her words are almost meaningless. Her body language and sub-communication however will tell you EVERYTHING! I know PLENTY of women who will give you a list of likes that are totally the opposite of you just as a test to see how you will react. My personal favorite response is, "Wow that's cool! I like pickle Juice  ...Do you always talk this much? So anyways ......" Then I just continue telling my stories teasing and playing and just having fun. If she can't just have fun with me and we just met why would I be interested in anything more? If she can have a total blast with me and we just met, it can go almost anywhere. 

I know there are other guys on this board who have similar ways of being and know I'm right even if they don't follow up on this post. My case in point....My sister has a best friend, very cute girl. My sister went ape when she found out I liked her friend, she did everything to sabotage us getting together. Told me how I'm just not her friends type, she doesn't like fat guys....bla bla bla bla bla. When her friend showed up I just did my thing and had fun with her (and her mom lol) we played my Wii and oh what fun it was when she gave me her number before she left, and got all excited the next time I came to town. My sister is still pissed about it a year later lol!

Ever been around someone yourself who was not what you were normally into but there was something about them that was just so damn attractive and interesting you couldn't leave them alone? Yeah well I have, that how I know I can be the same way  So can anybody else.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 29, 2009)

Cors said:


> Who wants to date kids that can't spell?



Isn't that "who wants to date kids who can't spell"?

Of course, Grammar Nazis don't date much either.:doh:


----------



## Cors (Jan 29, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Isn't that "who wants to date kids who can't spell"?
> 
> Of course, Grammar Nazis don't date much either.:doh:



I got annoyed and distracted! My grammar is usually better than this. *sulks*


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2009)

escapist said:


> My personal experience (and you can totally think I'm full of it) has taught me to almost completely ignore what a woman says as far as the "My Perfect, Dream Man" statements are. I pretty much don't even hear them say "I have a boyfriend, I like skinny guys, I like bla bla bla, I want bla bla bla". Her words are almost meaningless. Her body language and sub-communication however will tell you EVERYTHING! I know PLENTY of women who will give you a list of likes that are totally the opposite of you just as a test to see how you will react. My personal favorite response is, "Wow that's cool! I like pickle Juice  ...Do you always talk this much? So anyways ......" Then I just continue telling my stories teasing and playing and just having fun. If she can't just have fun with me and we just met why would I be interested in anything more? If she can have a total blast with me and we just met, it can go almost anywhere.
> 
> I know there are other guys on this board who have similar ways of being and know I'm right even if they don't follow up on this post. My case in point....My sister has a best friend, very cute girl. My sister went ape when she found out I liked her friend, she did everything to sabotage us getting together. Told me how I'm just not her friends type, she doesn't like fat guys....bla bla bla bla bla. When her friend showed up I just did my thing and had fun with her (and her mom lol) we played my Wii and oh what fun it was when she gave me her number before she left, and got all excited the next time I came to town. My sister is still pissed about it a year later lol!
> 
> Ever been around someone yourself who was not what you were normally into but there was something about them that was just so damn attractive and interesting you couldn't leave them alone? Yeah well I have, that how I know I can be the same way  So can anybody else.



This is very true.

Actually, now that I think of it, a lot of my female friends would probably cite their ideal man as being some kind of scrawny, Valo-esque piece of goth trash, hahaha. Their realities are quite different!


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 30, 2009)

"Ever been around someone yourself who was not what you were normally into but there was something about them that was just so damn attractive and interesting you couldn't leave them alone? Yeah well I have, that how I know I can be the same way So can anybody else."


Not to be to of a nerd, but it has been shown in many studies that we have a lot of basic biological process that go on behind the scene's that are very powerful in it makes us attracted or attractive to others, some of the factors I have heard of are the Immune systems how different each one is, as the children of that couple would have a stronger or more diverse system that would be more likely to survive a new disease.

I am also awear that in it is not wise to assume anything about anyone, I like the body type of BBW's and also non BBW's and I a sure that we have many women that are the same, they would like aspects of a ripped mans body and a large BHM's body with large belly's and roles of soft fat. 

Having said that most people including myself are not likely to admit our true likes or dislikes to a person we just meet we are likely to admit to what is socially safe at first.

Going back to the first message asking are any women likely to date fat man, it is a question that is fair to ask, but it does show a possible self rejection even before he meets anyone not a strong base to work from.

It is better to give people the chance to reject you than not, and you have to work to give a peron a reason not to reject you. 

The real question I think the person is asking himself, at the start of this thread, is am I ready to try and be rejected, it is more about fear of rejection or failure that hold many people back in all sorts of ways and not only fat people.


----------



## Gyrene (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry if this seems a little off topic here, I'm new, I'd just like to throw in my 2 cents worth. I was reading comments on another site. It wasn't boards, but it was people who leave comments on an article type post. I think the article had to do with healthcare in America and how it's been burdened by the overweight and obese. Almost all the comments were how all fat people should die horrible and cruel deaths. My least favorite was this young opinionated chick that said all fat people should be put to death and the fat should be rendered into heating oil and fuel for vehicles. Of course she used allot of crude vernacular I won't repeat here. 
Talk about the new "maligned" people. I guess fat is the new black. The way the media crams this rhetoric down the youths throat, no wonder they react in such a way twords overweight people in general. If I find the article again, I'll post it here.


----------



## escapist (Feb 2, 2009)

Melian said:


> This is very true.
> 
> Actually, now that I think of it, a lot of my female friends would probably cite their ideal man as being some kind of scrawny, Valo-esque piece of goth trash, hahaha. Their realities are quite different!



Yep I actually got some interesting rep points and comments for what I said too, women agreeing with me. To bad they didn't post it on the thread, but thanks for the rep 



bigwideland said:


> "Ever been around someone yourself who was not what you were normally into but there was something about them that was just so damn attractive and interesting you couldn't leave them alone? Yeah well I have, that how I know I can be the same way So can anybody else."
> 
> 
> Not to be to of a nerd, but it has been shown in many studies that we have a lot of basic biological process that go on behind the scene's that are very powerful in it makes us attracted or attractive to others, some of the factors I have heard of are the Immune systems how different each one is, as the children of that couple would have a stronger or more diverse system that would be more likely to survive a new disease.
> ...



Hummmmm. Where have I heard this before LOL, Sounds like Eric Von Markovik to me. It is a fear thing for lot of guys. I used to have it in the days before women used to practically rape me lol. I'll never forget sitting in a car with a girl in high school who I wanted more than anything, and asking her for a kiss. Only now can I look back and actually see how much she was wanting me to do more than just kiss her. I would love to go back in time and kick my own ass for being such a wussy LOL. Eric did say one thing that really caught my attention. "If I told you all you had to do was open 250 sets and fail, but after that you would have amazing success, would you do it?" Something else I believe strongly in is there is no such thing as failure, only experience learned and gained. Never take anything personal, someone can think what they will of me, it has little to know bearing on what I choose to project as my vision of self. My experience tells me, all a woman does is read your self-projection, decide if its fun, and then continue to evaluate it to see if its real.

For the guys reading this with fears and limitations, get over your hang ups and self-limiting thoughts. I'm a 400 lb guy, and I go out in Vegas and have LOT of fun, any of you can. Just open up your personality, let the best parts of you come out. Be the man of the moment, and be the man of your own dreams. Don't worry about getting girls, or not getting girls, people liking you or not liking you, love yourself first, have fun, and just watch what happens. There are plenty of guys like me on this board already, and I digg'em we have a lot of fun playing around on the board and in real life lol.


----------



## LisaInNC (Feb 2, 2009)

escapist said:


> Ever been around someone yourself who was not what you were normally into but there was something about them that was just so damn attractive and interesting you couldn't leave them alone? Yeah well I have, that how I know I can be the same way  So can anybody else.



Oh yeah..I totally dated a guy who looked a lot like Lurch from The Addams Family. Bless his heart, he was very very unattractive to me when I first met him. But I am not the type of person who shys away from someone because of the way they look, so I got to know him and we ended up dating.


----------



## escapist (Feb 2, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Oh yeah..I totally dated a guy who looked a lot like Lurch from The Addams Family. Bless his heart, he was very very unattractive to me when I first met him. But I am not the type of person who shys away from someone because of the way they look, so I got to know him and we ended up dating.



Ahhhhh ** Hugs you, then kicks himself ** now why didn't we meet each other for the Dim thing in Vegas a few years ago? I can't remember anymore....Oh you guys wanted me to get a room on the strip and I was all NOOoooo I'm only 15 minutes away lol (only 5 minutes now).

I'm guessing the guy had a pretty cool personality and was a lot of fun to be with.


----------



## LisaInNC (Feb 2, 2009)

I have no clue why you didnt come to the vegas thing....I thought you just didnt show up. LOL then again I couldnt tell you what happened yesterday, let alone 2 years ago.


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes. I would date a fat guy. I'd take him out to a nice Italian restaurant, have some pasta and wine, take him back to my place and rub his lovehandles and have sex with him and then eat a post-coital chocolate pie. 

*stands back while others look at her in shock at this admission*


----------



## whatwhat78 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like fat guys, but i don't like sloppy - no matter whether he is fat or skinny! Some of the most beautiful guys i have seen been those teddy bears!!!:smitten:


----------



## Ichida (Feb 10, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Isn't that "who wants to date kids who can't spell"?
> 
> Of course, Grammar Nazis don't date much either.:doh:



I think it depends if you think of the kids as people or things...Lol


----------



## Ichida (Feb 10, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Yes. I would date a fat guy. I'd take him out to a nice Italian restaurant, have some pasta and wine, take him back to my place and rub his lovehandles and have sex with him and then eat a post-coital chocolate pie.
> 
> *stands back while others look at her in shock at this admission*



Post-coital? I vote during! Although pie can be messy...you might have to lick some off of each other...hehe


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone who won't date you because you are fat, isn't worth dating in the first place.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 16, 2009)

Ichida said:


> Post-coital? I vote during! Although pie can be messy...you might have to lick some off of each other...hehe



Another vote for during! Donuts are great for during-sex feeding. Don't forget some chocolate milk to wash it down with, though.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 17, 2009)

Well dressed fat guys rock!
Escapist you're right on the money.If you can't have fun at first why bother?
I love a guy that makes me laugh and has a sense of humor..


----------



## shashank (Mar 17, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Yes. I would date a fat guy. I'd take him out to a nice Italian restaurant, have some pasta and wine, take him back to my place and rub his lovehandles and have sex with him and then eat a post-coital chocolate pie.



:smitten::blush:


----------



## Wanderer (Mar 21, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Yes. I would date a fat guy. I'd take him out to a nice Italian restaurant, have some pasta and wine, take him back to my place and rub his lovehandles and have sex with him and then eat a post-coital chocolate pie.
> 
> *stands back while others look at her in shock at this admission*



Oh, to be in Michigan at this moment...


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Mar 21, 2009)

Oddly enough I was a member of that site at one time. I actually posted on that thread. I won't say what my id was, but the people that know me might figure it out.



cammy said:


> I found this thread while random Googling -
> 
> http://forums.plentyoffish.com/380291datingPostpage2.aspx


----------

